# TDLR Journeyman License Application QUESTION



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

So I'm about to send my application in so I can pick a day and take the Journeyman's test. I filled out the application, did all the requirements, got all the signatures, all that is done. On the application, it says there needs to be a money order of $30. Do I make the money order out to "Texas Department of Licensing and Regulation"? The application and their website doesn't really give you a detailed step by step process of what to do. Also, I assume I send it to PO Box 12157 @ Austin, Texas 78711-2157?

Just want to make sure I'm thinking correctly before I send this all in. Here is a link to the application with the instructions. 

https://www.tdlr.texas.gov/electricians/forms/ELC005 Journeyman Electrician License Application.pdf

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The application process is part of the test.
If you can follow obscure and conflicting instructions, get your name on the application and figure out how to assemble it as a packet. Buy a Money Order in the correct amount, address the envelope, get a stamp on it, find a mailbox, that weeds out 30% of the applicants. 
One third of those that can't do it the first time will give up, move on, or die off. 

I think it's a good system. :biggrin:

The first three questions should give that away. 

1.NAME – Write your legal name in the spaces provided. (Last, First, Middle Name, Suffix) Examples of a suffix include Jr., Sr., and III. (Mr. is not a suffix.)
2. DATE OF BIRTH – Write your birthdate.
3. GENDER – Select whether you are male or female


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

You should see some of the job applications that are out there, I have been sending out resumes.


Cowboy


----------

